# Being bullied by girls



## Dasterin (May 5, 2017)

Whenever I go through the halls of my school theres a group of girls who just randomly laugh at me and it's very strange. One of the girls whos telling them about me is a girl who used to be on my sports team. I never really talked to her and barely know anything about her. I guess she's gossiping to other girls about stuff about me.

I've never really experienced stuff like this so I don't know how to deal with it. I would tell them to stop but at the same time I don't really know anything about her. For now I'll just ignore them but it'll still irk me a bit.

The way they're doing it is really creepy too. Like they'd just stare at me and giggle but really creepily. Like I could just be doing school stuff and they'd go out of their way to have a look at me and when I passed them they'd laugh. One of the girls followed me a few steps in one of the hallways too. Not to mention the fact that I have no idea who these girls are too, they're complete strangers to me.

I don't know why the girl feels the need to gossip about me even though she doesn't really know me. Maybe she's talking about the stuff that happened in the past but that stuff happened 5 years ago when I was 10 or 9. I feel like she just can't let go of the past and that I can't do nothing about. If someone wants to judge me on stuff that happened years ago that's them not me.
Besides I soon have to get ready for college and I have no time for this stuff but it in some way it still bothers me.

Probably because of my anxiety because people are laughing at me for unknown reasons. 
The girl in question seems to have a fine life so teasing me doesn't make sense, maybe the girl really does have issues. Heck the girl's older than me too so it's even stranger. 

It's even sadder seeing she really has changed. She did used to pick on me even back when I was on the team. I forgave and forgot that stuff and respected her for the impressive achievements she's made. But now girl seems like she's crazy and avoiding her is the best option.
Should I keep ignoring her? Anyone else have a bunch of crazy bullies?


----------



## Kevin21 (Jan 1, 2017)

I say just keep ignoring her and go about your buissness, like you said it's their problem not yours you did absolutely nothing wrong. So it just leaves the question why are they bullying you if you did nothing wrong ? They probably might just be angry about something else and want to take it out on an innocent person? Or they're jealous of you? Who knows whatever it is it doesn't matter it's never cool to bully you can never justify bullying. They're strangers so treat them like that, don't let them bother you.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

There were two girls who were total strangers to me who did similar things when I was in high school. They'd hang out in the hallway where I waited after lunch for the bell to ring, and would look my way and giggle amongst themselves. When the bell rang and I'd try to go to the drinking fountain, one of them would suddenly jump right in front of me to cut me off like she wanted a drink too. I'd turn away and they'd giggle even more. Really passive-aggressive.

It got so frustrating I ended up walking all the way to the other side of the school every day and waiting in that hallway instead just so I didn't have to deal with them. Almost made me late for class, but there was nothing else I could do.

I still don't know what their issue was with me. Just pick that girl standing all by herself and decide to have some fun at her expense? :/ What especially bothered me was that the two of them vaguely reminded me of myself and my best friend (who'd moved away in junior high) when we were younger. They even somewhat resembled us...except we never went mocking other people in school like they did.

I did try reporting them to the guidance counselor--even identified them in the yearbook, I still remember their names to this day--but despite his promise to speak to them, nothing was ever done. Really all you can do with such people is ignore them and hope they lose interest. :stu They're looking for a reaction from you...don't give them one.


----------



## KySupreme (May 24, 2017)

Yes, keep ignoring them. Don't let anyone ever ruin your day. When they realize that it isn't bothering you it'll make them feel dumb. You're about to be in college soon and they'll be long gone. Stay strong and don't worry about them


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Just ignore them, they are stupid, worthless trash bags. Just live your life. I got bullied a bit by girls in school lol and i have to admit it can be pretty horrible, because i just didnt know how to respond. But really, whenever anyone bullies you, just ignore them, it makes them look like an idiot. If she isnt a nice person, then ignore her, thats my advice.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Give them a demon laugh or u can put on earphones and ignore them.


----------



## Evolved Mind (Jan 9, 2017)

Dasterin said:


> Probably because of my anxiety because people are laughing at me for unknown reasons.
> The girl in question seems to have a fine life so teasing me doesn't make sense, maybe the girl really does have issues. Heck the girl's older than me too so it's even stranger.


You have the right idea. She's just using the gossiping to deal with her own issues and insecurities. No need to take it personally. It might suck if she's spreading unpleasant things about you, but if she's really talking about stuff from 5 years ago no one will take her seriously.


----------



## DeetsandBeets (Jun 16, 2017)

I totally know what you mean. People can be so creepy and invasive sometimes, while singleing you out for being weird. As if what they're doing isn't weird or creepy enough? These people just try to focus on the faults of others to feel better about their own faults.


----------



## Alene (Aug 1, 2017)

Just ignore them. I don't know why are they being so '*****y'. God will pay them for all this.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Think of it this way - if they're taking time to stand around and talk about you, it must say more about the importance of you than it is of them finding any priorities within their own lives. It may not seem helpful, but in all honesty that is what it comes down to. Girls (and even women) are often catty and envious of others.

With that said, focus on your education and future plans in terms of college. That is more important than some girl that you will likely not see around within a few years time, let alone have any significance in your life. Even if her life seems pitch perfect, you don't know what happens behind closed doors in her own home.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm a guy a couple years out of college. Outside of a couple male bullies, the *****iest, rudest people that have teased me are women.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

wmu'14 said:


> I'm a guy a couple years out of college. Outside of a couple male bullies, the *****iest, rudest people that have teased me are women.


Yes i think we are all aware of your disdain for women.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Ignore those idiots.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Ignore and they will soon get bored with you.

In 9th and 10th grade, I dealt with the teasing, laughing, and gossping from various females. It stopped during my final year of high school and for most of college. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S8+ : Tapatalk


----------



## Vulkarier (Sep 20, 2017)

I am being bullied by girls too..... but , now I know what the problem is , I just to quiet , never talk at class , that's why,.,...

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## yugex (Sep 21, 2016)

I would say ignore them for now, but if they really start getting on your nerves, the next time you see them and when they start laughing, ask them "Are you ok?"


----------

